# Cadel Evans



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys, 
Looking for people's opinions on Cadel Evans and if they feel he is clean or not...I may as well nail my colours to the mast and say that I believe that top level cycling is riddled with drugs...However, Cadel was one person I hoped against hope was clean...Tom Boonen's comments about him really encouraged me...also, things went badly for him at T-Mobile, and God knows that was a good sign with the benefit of hindsight...
However, on the other side of the coin, his very average performance in the second half of this year's Tour may have indicated that he was one of the people who was warned about blood values at the start, and then his performances tailed off...another worrying aspect was how close he came in the GC to Contador in last year's tour...Contador I believe to be one hundred percent doped...if you took away the time bonuses, Evans I think would've won last year...
Now, I think I read that Evans has a VO2 in the early nineties, which is exceptionally high...opinions people?
Also, does anyone have an idea of who DeCanio was referring to when he spoke about an Aussie cyclist takeing EPO?
And if you don't believe in DeCanio, I don't want to get in to it with you...I believe him and admire him...enough said


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Alas, unless proven otherwise ProCyclist=Doper.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Alas, unless proven otherwise ProCyclist=Doper.


Check it out MB1 slumming in the doping forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

Also the way Popovych bonked most of the tour tells me that he's not the same man that rode for Discovery which could be an encouraging sign for the drug culture at Lotto.

I am not a big fan of Cadel (actually don't like him much) but is this what clean riders are supposed to ride like? Is he not attacking because he just can't put in the power surge of guys who are juiced up? I remember his comments after the final TT at this year's Tour where he basically thought he didn't do that bad, and was really surprised at some of the times the other guys were putting up. At that time I thought it was just a low blow of the sour grapes kind, but now I am beginning to wander.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> Check it out MB1 slumming in the doping forum. :thumbsup:


Rats, I thought I was posting in the Podium Girls forum! :blush2:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Rats, I thought I was posting in the Podium Girls forum! :blush2:


Now I'm wondering what you would have posted in the PG forum.

Podium Girl=????


----------



## 3car (Jul 3, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Alas, unless proven otherwise ProCyclist=Doper.



Good to see you ability to see the inner beauty in stone objects transends to real people as well!


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Decanio was talking about Michael Rogers.

As for Cadel Evans, he was one of those riders who showed the ability to dominate early in his career and has basically stayed at that level. This seems to agree with pre-90s riders who were less likely to come out of nowhere than riders of the current generation. So I see him as a possibly non-doped rider.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

To SilasCL and iamnotfilip, thanks for both answers...both of yee made good points...
I'm European, but am a big Evans fan...people criticising him for 'wheelsucking', but I honestly believe that he's on the limit when he does that and can't possibly go solo or make the pace...the other encouraging thing about Evans from a doping perspective, is that he starts his competitive season early and builds his form gradually...by all accounts, this is a good indication.,..simply because, what a certain American used do, as regards turning up for the Dauphine in June, ready to win it, was crazy stuff...and that alone was a strong indicator of doping...which brings me on to Sastre...I believe he doped for a number of reasons...but the main one being the way he hardly raced until the Tour...he went away, disappeared and then bang...something not right about him...and to do the Time trial he did was nuts...bit like a certain Kohl...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i would be surprised if evens is on the juice


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So the reason many people think Evans is clean is because he's boring. He sucks wheels and basically never goes on the attack in the mountains (and certainly not the flats). It helps that he's a fairly nice bloke, too.

It's people like Contador, Levi, or the Schleks who raise questions because of their repeated mountainous attacks are similar to those of the EPO-1990s or Lance/Jan battles.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Digger28 said:


> the other encouraging thing about Evans from a doping perspective, is that he starts his competitive season early and builds his form gradually...by all accounts, this is a good indication.,..simply because, what a certain American used do, as regards turning up for the Dauphine in June, ready to win it, was crazy stuff...and that alone was a strong indicator of doping...


-----------------------
I dissagree. LA only cared about the TDF. He peaked for the tour. I don't doubt that LA had some "help", but it was the only important race on his schedule.
-----------------------



Digger28 said:


> .which brings me on to Sastre...I believe he doped for a number of reasons...but the main one being the way he hardly raced until the Tour...he went away, disappeared and then bang...something not right about him...and to do the Time trial he did was nuts...bit like a certain Kohl...


-----------------------
Sastra had only one goal this season, win the TDF. He kinda followed the LA plan. Trained to win the tour, everything else was training rides. I don't know if he was clean or not(wouldn't surprise me if not), but he trained just to win the tour.
----------------------
if I remember correctly, wasn't Evans linked to Lances "helpful" Dr Ferrari? I think he claimed it was for "training plans".


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bry03cobra said:


> -----------------------
> I dissagree. LA only cared about the TDF. He peaked for the tour. I don't doubt that LA had some "help", but it was the only important race on his schedule.
> -----------------------
> 
> ...


Regards Evans and Ferrari...didn't know there was a link...if tht's true, we can safely assume he's also in the wrong camp...or at the very least has been in the past...


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Just want to mention that I'm not sure if their link was confirmed, but there was rumors. As far as Sastra goes, would a positive test surprise me? No. But really, at this point there isn't a rider out there that would shock me if caught doping.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> So the reason many people think Evans is clean is because he's boring. He sucks wheels and basically never goes on the attack in the mountains (and certainly not the flats). It helps that he's a fairly nice bloke, too.
> 
> It's people like Contador, Levi, or the Schleks who raise questions because of their repeated mountainous attacks are similar to those of the EPO-1990s or Lance/Jan battles.


Levi?

Doesn't he just attack a little more when you compare to Cadel? 

IMHO and just that, I think both Cadel and Levi are clean. Or at least, clean-er (the dash just to emphasize it) than others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Levi?
> 
> Doesn't he just attack a little more when you compare to Cadel?
> 
> IMHO and just that, I think both Cadel and Levi are clean. Or at least, clean-er (the dash just to emphasize it) than others.


That or they just don't respond to EPO very well


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

These days it's impossible to be truly confident in any one rider, even if you believe that the overall prevalence of doping has gone down over the last year or so. 

If I had to convince myself that Cadel is clean, its because he always refers to dopers as 'cheats'. Only this morning, I was reading a Australian newspaper which called him to get his response to the Kohl positive. His answer: a pity, but the cheats need to be rooted out.

Levi? Who knows, but his record doesn't fill me with confidence. 3rd in the 2001 Vuelta riding for USPS, then 5 years with Rabobank and Gerolsteiner where his Tour record is 8th,9th,6th,12th. Then back to Discovery/Astana, and suddenly he's back up to 3rd in the Tour/2nd in the Vuelta.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Jokull said:


> Levi? Who knows, but his record doesn't fill me with confidence. 3rd in the 2001 Vuelta riding for USPS, then 5 years with Rabobank and Gerolsteiner where his Tour record is 8th,9th,6th,12th. Then back to Discovery/Astana, and suddenly he's back up to 3rd in the Tour/2nd in the Vuelta.


Maybe stronger teams = better placings?

Dope or not?


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Maybe stronger teams = better placings?
> 
> Dope or not?


Who really knows? Like I said, even though I'm happy to believe that the overall prevalence of doping has gone down, making a call about an individual rider is generally just a coin-flipping exercise, especially when you use race results as 'evidence', like I just did - it comes down to personal bias and gut feelings. 

FWIW though, I think that it is easy to believe that Levi's natural level in grand tours is a top 10 rider, and that his podium placings represent an 'un-natural' leap in performance. Of course, it is easier to come to this conclusion if you already believe that USPS/Discovery/Astana are a team of 'super-dopers', so maybe I'm just allowing my own biases get in the way of being objective. Again: who really knows?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

boonen <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jul07/jul26news3">thinks</a> cadel's clean, fwiw.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> i would be surprised if evens is on the juice




why?


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

blackhat said:


> boonen <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jul07/jul26news3">thinks</a> cadel's clean, fwiw.





Is Boonen testing for drugs now? How would he know?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

ti-triodes said:


> why?


because hes a p***y thats why!


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

ti-triodes said:


> Is Boonen testing for drugs now? How would he know?


Magic, duh.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

what a stupid thread. 

ti-triodes, can you just make that avatar oversized and post it. Maybe start a new thread with it.
Thanks in advance, LOL.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

ProRoad said:


> what a stupid thread.
> 
> ti-triodes, can you just make that avatar oversized and post it. Maybe start a new thread with it.
> Thanks in advance, LOL.



Thanks for your input into it...should we go to your first, to get permission, to start a new thread and get your seal of approval? Maybe just start your own thread and ask for the avatar if you're not willing to give this one your blessing...or maybe you'd like to give us your pearls of wisdom by letting me and the others know why it is a stupid thread?


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

blackhat said:


> boonen <a href="http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jul07/jul26news3">thinks</a> cadel's clean, fwiw.


--------------------
Kinda surprised that Boonen would even open his mouth. I guess snorting coke is fine but PEDs are bad.


----------



## F1nut (Nov 28, 2008)

Boonen admits to doping without admitting to doping. Evans is a bit different... He has the attitude that would be typical of someone living in a hornets nest un-protected.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

F1nut said:


> Evans is a bit different... He has the attitude that would be typical of someone living in a hornets nest un-protected.


Hey...How do you mean?


----------



## F1nut (Nov 28, 2008)

Digger28 said:


> Hey...How do you mean?


Evans is aggitated during the Tour. Like someone who is losing testosterone and over-training..... His VO2 max at his 5.7 watts per kilo FTP would be about 92-94. His lab values are all consistent with this. The only thing I can think of, is that Evans was jacked for all His VO2 max tests ever...... I cant find any-where that shows Evans being linked with Ferrari or any other doctors...... But that doesnt mean a whole lot, considering there is hundreds of doping doctors out there no-one knows about....... Evans hangs his potrait, above his fireplace... So we know he is VERY self conscious about his image..... Decanio doesnt like Evans..... Evans has a reputation for being an a-hole.... That doesnt mean Evans is a cheater.... This behavior is VERY consistent with someone who is pissed off at the whole system, keeping his mouth shut, and doing the best he can as he get cheated..... Also, Decanio was also getting doped on the National team, so if Evans was clean back then on the extremely corrupt AIS system, then that would give Evans reason to be very VERY pissed.............. In my opinion, someone who has a natural VO2 max of over 90 will beat almost all doped, elite junior and U23 riders. Thats what my research is concluding time and time again......

Basso is very self-  conscious of his image, and had Fuentes who no-one knew about then.

One thing you have to rememer, Even someone who has a mediocre talent un-doped under the current system, if they are clean; If everyone else was clean then they would be exponentiall higher placings wise. If everyone was clean, Lance would have about 50th in the Tour de France.


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

F1nut said:


> Evans is aggitated during the Tour. Like someone who is losing testosterone and over-training..... His VO2 max at his 5.7 watts per kilo FTP would be about 92-94. His lab values are all consistent with this. The only thing I can think of, is that Evans was jacked for all His VO2 max tests ever...... I cant find any-where that shows Evans being linked with Ferrari or any other doctors...... But that doesnt mean a whole lot, considering there is hundreds of doping doctors out there no-one knows about....... Evans hangs his potrait, above his fireplace... So we know he is VERY self conscious about hQUOTE]
> 
> Hey, thanks for those figures on Cadel. I'd heard before that he was one of the most physically gifted athletes to ever come out of the Australian Institute of Sport - an Institute which has an unparalleled reputation around the world, but I'd never actually seen specific figures for the guy.
> Personally I was seriously disappointed for the guy his year. I honestly believe that with Astana returning next year, his chance is now gone. He is a guy who I feel emotionally attached to, in the sense that I'm a big fan of his. He is, by all accounts, a loner, so that could explain his lack of people skills.
> ...


----------

